# CAO Maduro L'Anniversaire 1968 - 1998 Robusto



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I figured being as I shared my first smoking experience of the Oliva Serie 'O' that I would share with you one of my favourite cigars. The CAO Maduro L'Anniversaire 1968 -1998 Robusto. This particular stick has been resting in my humi for a few months (not many of them make it that far :lol: ) This cigar has a great appearance, and a nice oily sheen. A few bigish veins, but nothing too major. The aroma of the wrapper is sweet, almost chocolatety. After a quick cut of the cap and draw test, the draw was perfect. The burn of this cigar was good, it didnt always burn straight, but didnt need any touch ups. I consider this to be a medium to full bodied cigar. With flavours characterisitc of a good maduro. Sweet tobacco flavors with the slightest hint of spice (thats my take on it anyways :lol: ) If there is anyone that has never tried it, I would recommend this 110% Its a great cigar


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks very tasty....


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice job MATT, Makes me want to run out and Buy a couple,(boxes).LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Nice job MATT, Makes me want to run out and Buy a couple,(boxes).LOL:biggrin:


I think you should do Gerry. its a great cigar. I cant recommend it enough!! Even tho this one only had a few months in the humi, the improvement was amazing, and its an awesome cigar straight from the box!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the mini review 
it sounds and looks really good


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

The first one of these I had was horrible and I finally tossed it about 1/2 way in. However, I was told that I really needed to try another and I'm glad I did. That first stick must have been a bad one because the second one was very good. Not my favorite maduro but quite tasty and well worth trying.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The CAO Maduro is really smoking well. I'm having a hard time getting a box for road stock, we are selling too many!! LOL I did get a box of the 10th anniversary 6 x 60 box pressed Perfecto...very very very tasty!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I did get a box of the 10th anniversary 6 x 60 box pressed Perfecto...very very very tasty!!


If they are anything like the 30th anni I will have to search some out!!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

had one and wasnt a fan of it, maybe i'll try them again someday, sort of remember it as not having a whole lot of flavor


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics and review! Got me rummaging through my humi now! I know there are a couple in there.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> The CAO Maduro is really smoking well. I'm having a hard time getting a box for road stock, we are selling too many!! LOL I did get a box of the 10th anniversary 6 x 60 box pressed Perfecto...very very very tasty!!


Never had one!!:redface:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great smoke, but I realy like the ashtray!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice review. I've had a few of these and please to say that they were pretty darn good


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those are some really good smokes I love them


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics of a great smoke! I have one buried in my humi, maybe put it on my list of possible Super Bowl smokes. Still trying to decide what to fire up during the game!! Thanks Matt!!


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

Look's like you had a good time..., Wath dit you got for libation


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

TOJE said:


> Never had one!!:redface:


Is that a hint? :lol:


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

matt257 said:


> Is that a hint? :lol:


It was for BigFoot! lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Long ashes, long ashes. Damn that looks like a well made tasty cigar.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

TOJE said:


> It was for BigFoot! lol


:lol: fair enough. Bigfoot, paging bigfoot....I repeat..... :lol:


----------

